# Wanted: Rear 6-speed mech to replace Sachs Huret Eco S



## DCLane (28 Dec 2013)

My ride today ( http://www.strava.com/activities/102335137 ) meant I've hit my revised target of 6641 miles. However ... en route back the rear mech on my 1986 Raleigh Team broke.

It's a Sachs Huret ECO S, marked 4285 so presumably Week 42 (late Oct) 1985 and is 6-speed.

Does anyone have a spare 6-speed rear mech at all? Looks like this (or did before the plates bent!):


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

Is this the same

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sac...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4617d0052e


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Dec 2013)

I have a very similar one you can have. It is a six speed. It came off a late 70's cheap Eddy Merckx. I am just going out for a bit but will upload a pic when I get back in.


----------



## Wobbly John (28 Dec 2013)

I've got a couple of NOS ones similar to that. However, I've just been out to the workshop but failed to find the 'spare mechs' box. 

I'll try to look again later.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> Is this the same
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sac...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4617d0052e


 
Yes, it'll be the same one. Thanks. Hopefully I can get it for under £40 though! The bike cost that.


----------



## eck (28 Dec 2013)

Which plates are bent? If it's the side plates of the cage carrying the jockey wheels, you could maybe straighten them? I managed to mangle a Campag mech but was able to rescue it by taking the jockey wheels off, removing the back (inner) plate and straightening both plates by judicious squeezing in the vice. Might be worth a try? 

It might also be worth checking that your gear hanger (the bit on the frame that the mech attaches to) isn't bent. Your LBS should have a tool to check this. 

Also, I'm guessing you're not using indexed / STI / ergo shifters? If it's just friction shifters you're using, I think just about any rear mech would work. I use a Campag 9sp mech happily with a Shimano 7sp cassette. 
HTH.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2013)

@eck - yes, it's the side plates that are twisted about 30 degrees to one side.

I'll check the other bits but hopefully I can sort something. And yes, they're just friction shifters although there's no rear mech hanger. It bolts directly onto the frame.


----------



## eck (28 Dec 2013)

Sounds promising. So... try straightening the plates as I suggested, Nothing to lose!
If it's friction shifters, you don't have to replace the mech with the same model unless you want to keep it original. I'm _reasonably_ confident that any mech would do.
If it's a steel frame the "mech hanger" is part of the frame, and can still be bent if the mech gets damaged. If the mech works ok,then it's fine, but if not, get it checked by your LBS.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Dec 2013)

Here is the one I have. It has an integrated hanger so may not suit, but it is yours if it is of any help.


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Here is the one I have. It has an integrated hanger so may not suit, but it is yours if it is of any help.


 
Hi, I should be able to make it fit and, if not, use the components. So, yes please. I've PM'd my address and let me know how much you'd like for it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2013)

Looks like you're sorted now, but I have a couple of Sach Huret mechs that look like that (they were on both on bikes with 5 speed freewheels tho' so maybe not) one in fair condition. One really, really awful, but maybe works if you scrape the filth off. FTAG.

Decent nick: http://imageshack.us/a/img28/2521/rearmech.jpg
Orrible one: http://imageshack.us/a/img197/488/huret.jpg


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Jan 2014)

Found my box of spare mechs tonight:


Taken out of it's packet to get a clearer photo. Any use?


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2014)

Wobbly John said:


> Found my box of spare mechs tonight:
> 
> 
> Taken out of it's packet to get a clearer photo. Any use?


 
Perfect! Can I take it off your hands? How much?

Hacienda 71's is going to be mixed up with the damaged one, but that would save a lot of time. The current one, repaired, could then be a spare.


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Jan 2014)

PM me an address.

BTW, it's stamped 2090 on the back of the paralellagram.


----------



## Christopher (2 Jan 2014)

Nice WJ! Lots better than the rusty thing i was going to offer the OP!


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like you're sorted now, but I have a couple of Sach Huret mechs that look like that (they were on both on bikes with 5 speed freewheels tho' so maybe not) one in fair condition. One really, really awful, but maybe works if you scrape the filth off. FTAG.
> 
> Decent nick: http://imageshack.us/a/img28/2521/rearmech.jpg
> Orrible one: http://imageshack.us/a/img197/488/huret.jpg


 
Thanks for the offer - thanks to Hacienda & Wobbly John I think I'm sorted. Hopefully someone else can make use of them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2014)

Christopher said:


> Nice WJ! Lots better than the rusty thing i was going to offer the OP!


 Oh yes! "I had to take it out of its packet" What swank! 

Wandering off topic a bit...

By the way I have an item low down on my to do list to catalogue and offer free to a good home quite a pile of old junk used retro components. Including these Sachs Huret mechs, Weinmann centre and side pull brakes, a GB stem or two, Weinmann red dot brake levers, a nearly new BB assembly (cups bearings & axle) couple of chainsets (one Dawes branded the other I can't remember) and so forth. None of it is really classic, it was all cheap end of the market when new, and it's all used and scuffed so it may well just be junk. The only thing that has any class is Benelux front mech that was old when I got it in the 70s, an which I'll be keeping as it's lovely.

Is it worth doing this? Are there people out there who would want this kind of stuff? Or is it really just junk?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is it worth doing this? Are there people out there who would want this kind of stuff? Or is it really just junk?


 
Calling @biggs682 and others. The answer is "yes" - just check the 'Classic and Vintage' section and you'll find that there are a number of us that run older bikes in addition to more modern ones.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> Calling @biggs682 and others. The answer is "yes" - just check the 'Classic and Vintage' section and you'll find that there are a number of us that run older bikes in addition to more modern ones.


 
OK I'll try to get around to photographing the bits and post there. Just don't hold your breath. And don't expect any gems because it really is at the junky end of the scale.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2014)

@Dogtrousers i might be interested pending pics please


----------

